# Lump on back of tortoise's neck



## MrCB (Oct 12, 2012)

My lovely hatchling sulcata, Roshi has a small lump dead center on the back of his neck. I was wondering if anyone knew what the problem is. I'm currently between jobs, but will still go the vet if necessary for the little guy. Any help at all would be awesome!!! 

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Chris:

That almost looks like a little styrofoam bead that is just stuck in the fold of skin on the neck. Have you tried to extend the head all the way to straighten out that fold and see where the bump is?


----------



## wellington (Oct 12, 2012)

I was thinking it was the same thing as emysemys.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep. I agree. I would soak him and while he is in there (if he stretches out his neck like mine do) pour a little hit of water over it and see if you can get it out.


----------



## MrCB (Oct 12, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Yep. I agree. I would soak him and while he is in there (if he stretches out his neck like mine do) pour a little hit of water over it and see if you can get it out.



Thanks for all of your responses! I tried it appears however to be part of his skin as its a hard lump. It may be some kind of sore. I do not believe it is a bead since it has his skin's texture/appearance around it. Could it be a sore or something from his shell? Or do hatchling tortoises ever have some illness that can cause a hard pimple-ish bumps? 

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2012)

This is not something I've seen before, however, because I'm not squeamish, and not one to leave something like that alone, I would lance it. You might rather have a vet take care of it.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 13, 2012)

I have often seen lumps on turtles necks. I have not seen them on torts before. They are often sebaceous cysts, and can be lanced. They are not painful to the animal. Humans can also have them. A hard subcutaneous lump filled with a cyst sac and overactive sebum cells. They can get quite large if left alone. If you are squeamish then let the vet lance it.


----------

